# Ebola



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just the other day I was wondering what was up with ebola. The media really blasted us for a long time about epidemic and all that other fear mongering. Then it just dropped off the radar in favor of some chicks back side. Like thats important to anyone. 

So on the news they have quarantined 2 people just a couple of KM from my home. For ebola. 

Im not in some panic here or anything like that. Does give cause for some concern but im not sitting here freaking out. 

What else is going on with ebola? Any more news from anywhere that maybe someone has links to? 

More people are being killed by the flu right now than ebola.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Limited news but supposedly it is down in Liberia but still strong in Sierra Leone. People seem to get quarantined for symptoms that turn out to not be Ebola often enough that it isn't news. Toss in issues with flu and measles vaccines and I'd say the Ebola czar did his job.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

On to the next news cycle. The public has become desensitized to ebola, but it hasn't gone away.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/02/10/us/ebola-u-s-troops-africa/index.html


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I ddin't keep links, but I've been keeping tabs. They're definitely in a declining trend, but still seeing new cases. Guinea found an isolated village with a cluster of victims that hadn't been reported, and that gave people the creeps because it shows the protocols to contain are leakier than they'd hoped. The disease seems to have mutated to a somewhat milder form (death rates now under 50%); not unusual in an epidemic but not unwelcome either.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It was all about getting money for something that money can't fix, but goes a long way to bribing people and lying to the people about what could happen. Easy solution, don't play with, have sex with or eat green monkeys, problem would go away. The only real threat to the American people was/is the Federal government bring ebola here to cause a problem in the first place. obama needs any kind of reason to keep from bringing the military back home to keep from cutting spending. The people where lied to again.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

...and if you are sick, do not call the red cross, who or cdc. They have to run it for a circus and make it 20 times worse $$ grubbing and agenda-ing...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Your news outlets feed on each other with current trends. They feed on fear and gossip. Gossip and fear are money makers to them.

Take one story, see how fast it spreads to other news outlets being copied from each other. Hidden Plagiarism at its finest.

One year it will be west nile, next year ebola, the list goes on.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya not really worried per sey just got the feelers out and will check in the neighbor whos sons are LEO and 1st responders. Get the real news.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just an update to.the post - they are being quarantined even though they didnt test positive


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Everybody is too focused on the measles plague that has some calling for parents to be thrown in jail.............. it is so scary!! The world is filled with pussies now.

In 50 years our children will be wimpy, androgynous, myopic, soft little beings that have to be fed with sterilized and pureed food through a straw. We will protect our offspring from anything and everything to the point that they are completely vulnerable to everything and anything. Hell as it is few kids want to get any nature on them these days and many parents are worried about them getting too much nature. After all it isn't sterile.

As for ebola............. media have deliberately quit reporting as it was whipping everyone into a frenzy like we are seeing with this horrible measles outbreak that has everyone peeing their pants.


----------

